# Galectic-3 Expression Test???



## JoJo (Mar 28, 2011)

I meet for post-op next Tuesday the 19th. Surgery is penciled in for April 4th (biting nails) My sister did some research for me and found some information regarding this Galectic 3 test. Wondering if anyone has heard of it, discussed it with their doctor, or had it done....

"INTERPRETATION: Our findings show that if the option of surgery was based theoretically on galectin-3 expression alone, only 134 thyroid operations would have been done in 465 patients; therefore a large proportion (71%) of unnecessary thyroid surgical procedures could be avoided, although a number of galectin-3-negative cancers could be potentially missed. The galectin-3 test proposed here does not replace conventional FNA cytology, but represents a complementary diagnostic method for those follicular nodules that remain indeterminate."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18495537


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JoJo said:


> I meet for post-op next Tuesday the 19th. Surgery is penciled in for April 4th (biting nails) My sister did some research for me and found some information regarding this Galectic 3 test. Wondering if anyone has heard of it, discussed it with their doctor, or had it done....
> 
> "INTERPRETATION: Our findings show that if the option of surgery was based theoretically on galectin-3 expression alone, only 134 thyroid operations would have been done in 465 patients; therefore a large proportion (71%) of unnecessary thyroid surgical procedures could be avoided, although a number of galectin-3-negative cancers could be potentially missed. The galectin-3 test proposed here does not replace conventional FNA cytology, but represents a complementary diagnostic method for those follicular nodules that remain indeterminate."
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18495537


If you went by something like that, you would always wonder and most definitely you would have to have sonogram and FNA every year; don't you think?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 28, 2011)

So true, so true. I had thought that myself  Nice to hear another persons thoughts on it. Thank you


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JoJo said:


> So true, so true. I had thought that myself  Nice to hear another persons thoughts on it. Thank you


Nice to meet someone who is on the same page and thinks things through as you are doing.

You kick some serious butt in that department.


----------

